
Show HN: California health insurance enrollment complaints growing 111%/year - everybodyknows
https://wpso.dmhc.ca.gov/dashboard/ComplaintsIMRs.aspx
======
everybodyknows
That's 111%/year, smoothed over the last 3 years, 2013 to 2016. Greatest
proportionate jump was in 2013.

Select "Enrollment" from the drop-down menu of the line chart.

